# New Start! EAT BIG ! BE BIG ! Hopefully :)



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

Right guys joined a few days ago and have been reading and reading and reading and after reading JS95's Journal its give me a thought to give one a go too!

Im 21 , 5'11 and although i used to go to the gym when i was younger and play rugby ive always been how do you put it 'naturally built' for my size, so ive what i think is going to be my main issue is diet im really bad when it comes to big meals always snacking etc and when i do eat meals , well its usually crap food ! so out with the old in the the new been shopping with thee old Queen this weekend and stocked up on Tuna, Eggs, Oats, Bananas, Turkey/Chicken Breasts, Fish, Potatoes and veg, Ive also got at tub of Atlas Weight Gainer 1500 which ill through a shake or 2 in a day, with the training ive found lots of saying using the Rippetoe training routine(All Compound Lifts) is the best for packing on muscle mass and lifting big so going to give this routine a try alternating it A,B,A - week 1 B,A,B - week 2 and so on , i dont think i will have a day off the diet and just eat the same stuff all week.

Going to go all out why the hell not ive always wanted to and little things have held me back or ive used little things as an excuse why not to go to the gym etc so **** it why not ! Time for a change !

Routine

A

Squats 5x3

Oh press 5x3

Barbell bent over rows 5x3

Chins 3x8

B

Squats 5x3

Bench 5x3

Deads 5x3

Dips 3x8

With regards to weights ill record them tomorrow and do my last set till failure , and post them up

Diet - (Will swap some meals round and add a few things just a guide for now)

Breakfast - 50g Oats/1 Banana/2 Scoops of Whey/400ml Semi-Skimmed

Mid-Morning Snack - 1 Banana

Lunch - Steak Either just blasted on the George Forbe and eat like that or maybe between 2 Bits of whole meal bread

Afternoon - GYM IT Straight After 2 Scoops of Whey/500ml Semi Skimmed

Dinner - either 1 and a half Turkey Breast OR 2 Fish Fillets

with

either 1 Jacket Potato (or other potatoes e.g mash, boiled) OR 300g Pasta (will have some low fat pasta sauce with this if i do)

Before Bed - 50g Oats/1 Banana/2 Scoops of Whey/400ml Semi-Skimmed

1 Whole Meal Toast + Peanut Butter

Any thing i could tweak/add please let me know....

Going To attach some starting pics so please no girly giggles at this skinny white boy please (or the Monster Shorts haha) 

Will be back on tomorrow to post weights etc and what ive ate !

All constructive criticism welcome please be truthful !


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Youve got a decent size mate, do have to say get some new boxers though, I've suffered the wrath of many because of my choice in keks :lol:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

I'll be reading when your routine and weights are up etc, good start though, subbed + How much do you weigh?


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I'll be reading when your routine and weights are up etc, good start though, subbed + How much do you weigh?


HAHA i knew as soon as i put them on id get shredded for them ! owell ! im going to weigh myself in lbs in the morning on an empty stomach to get a true weigh but around 12st 8lbs (i think, havnt weighd myself in a while !)


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

gym junkie said:


> HAHA i knew as soon as i put them on id get shredded for them ! owell ! im going to weigh myself in lbs in the morning on an empty stomach to get a true weigh but around 12st 8lbs (i think, havnt weighd myself in a while !)


Not a bad weight on you either, I'm just touching 12 stone and 5 ft 10 myself, ahh well we cant all be tall :lol:


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

haha nope ! i prefer being a short **** tbh ! dont know why just do lol :bounce:


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Not a bad weight on you either, I'm just touching 12 stone and 5 ft 10 myself, ahh well we cant all be tall :lol:


Just weighed myself in pounds and im 173lbs (empty stomach) !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good luck with this mate.

Regarding your diet, if you are bulking use full fat milk, and plenty of it.

It's unclear from your diet whether you are having the shake pre or post workout. You want to have it post. Also, you want to get that protein into your muscles as quick as possible. Some people use dextrose. I, personally, have a banana with the shake.

Also, make sure the following meal is within 90 mins of your workout..Smash that protein into your muscles!!!

Nice pants!!!


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Good luck with this mate.
> 
> Regarding your diet, if you are bulking use full fat milk, and plenty of it.
> 
> ...


Cheers Mate i have my shake just after my workout and i usually have a banana in my shakes its jut i mix this as soon as i get out of the gym but will start just adding snack like bananas in straight after the gym , although i cannot stomach full fat milk mate just nocks me sick ! and yes my meal is usually within the next hour , hour and half after , alos regarding the pants i think you guys are just jealous i can pull these off and you cant !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Please don't pull them off...Nobody wants to see that :ban:


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Please don't pull them off...Nobody wants to see that :ban:


haha dont worry there staying fimly on i meant im the only one who could get away with wearing these !


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

Afternoon guys, so today was the first day of my new bulking diet ! for breakfast i had 3 eggs scrambled and half a tin of beans followed by 2 scoops of whey/1banana/40g Oats 450ml Semi Skimmed then went to the gym and did as follows -

Squats - Warm up sets --- 5xBar

5x20kg

Working Sets --- 5x40kg

5x50kg

2x60kg to fail (PB never squatted more than 45kg)

OH DB Press- Warm Up Sets--10x10kg

5x17.5kg

Working Sets -- 5x20kg

(2sets to fail) 22.5kg managed 3 in both sets

BO BB Rows- Warm up Sets---5 x 25kg

5 x 30kg

Working Sets -- 5 x 35kg

(2sets to fail) 5 x 40kg

Chin Ups - 3 Sets all to fail (8,6,5)

Just got home and scoffed a tin of tuna and just about to go and have a shake 2 scoops of whey 1banana 40g oats and 450ml semi skimmed, for my dinner i plan on having 1 and half turkey breast with potatoes .


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

so change to my dinner going to have the turkey and potatoes for my tea and have a shake and some chicken breast on its own now, been thinking im going to train monday wednesday and friday , on my rest days should i stay active with chin ups, ab work , pressups or just have a total rest ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Just do some ab work and light cardio, no chins or press ups.


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Just do some ab work and light cardio, no chins or press ups.


Cheers mate, think im going to struggle not to do *to much* cardio as my job requires me to run around like a headless chicken from 7am till 2pm :/


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ah right, don't do any additional cardio then. Throw the abs in at the end of your workouts.

I wish I had an active job so I didn't have to do all this boring cardio


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

ah man ! i do the green recycle box collection for an agency because my council are to bone idle to collect the crap themselves ! so im constantly on my feet either jogging or running all day and we usually just eat as we work or take a 10 minute bait stop so ...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sorry mate in your thread title it said you were going to eat big ???? when are you going to start that pal ??


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Sorry mate in your thread title it said you were going to eat big ???? when are you going to start that pal ??


this is going to be my biggeest issue mate i get really ful really quick so cant really have big meals i just end up bringing it back up or gipping and feeling like **** ! its because ive got used to just eating ****e meals and somedays just snacking all day ! think the first few weeks im just going to have to force feed myself to get my stomach used to eating alot unless you can think of any other ways to get fod ino you quick lol ? i read a thread someone posted about a pint of orange juice and a tin of tuna blended but that just makes me ip thinking about it !


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

up early this morning for breakfast - whey shake 2 scoops, 1 banana, 40g oats 1 teaspoon of oil followed by 2 slices of WM bread toasted with nuttella(small ammount)


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Sorry mate in your thread title it said you were going to eat big ???? when are you going to start that pal ??


just smashed my breakfast in and been thinking im going to go and buy a cooked chicken from morrisons and just snack on that all day im sure i can polish off a full chicken aswell as my meals and shakes


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

ok so probably had the most unpleasent expirience of my life ! i cooked myself a smoked cod fillet and the smell for somereason just made my appetite go :/( have a big problem with this as my diet before was SHOCKINGLY bad !) anyway i knew i needed to get it in me as i hadnt eat for like coming up 2 hours so thought quick easy way blend it and just neck it down with water ! WRONG has got to be the most VILE thing ive ever tasted in my life ! texture was just wrong and the taste felt like u wer drinking sea water ! never again but needs must least i kept it down and its in my body GET IN haha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

mate some advice, dont feel pressured into eating things you dont enjoy mate, its the first way your going to fail in getting the good stuff into you that you will need...

Eggs - boil them 6 at a time , snack on them all day

chicken - like you say go buy a full chicken mate and eat that within 2 days

Ham - buy the good cuts of ham in packs, and open and eat them through the day

Mackeral - from the tin in tomato sauce, tescos own is gorgeous

tuna - the same

milk - get plenty down you each day

water, drink lots of water to keep you flushed out

loads of things you can do just to get that food in you as well as your main meals mate that shouldnt make you feel sick..


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

cheers mate i just really struggle getting full meals down me for some reason ! think i have a small stomach or summet as i dont know anyone to get as full as quick as i do ! going to do the chicken thing every day and ive changed my semi skimmed milk to full fat milk now ! wont ever down fish water again like that was just WRONG in so many ways !


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

woke up feeling fresh today and STARVING after my fish and water episode yesterday ! :| so woke up had a 4egg omlet with 2 rashers of bacon and half a tin of beans and 2 WM toast, 2 bananas , then for mid afternoon a protein shake and a pint of milk as ive ran out of weight gain and need to order some whey, and now just shredding a chicken to bits and eating that then gym at 5 so will post myweights up afetr ive been


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym junkie said:


> woke up feeling fresh today and STARVING after my fish and water episode yesterday ! :| so woke up had a 4egg omlet with 2 rashers of bacon and half a tin of beans and 2 WM toast, 2 bananas , then for mid afternoon a protein shake and a pint of milk as ive ran out of weight gain and need to order some whey, and now just shredding a chicken to bits and eating that then gym at 5 so will post myweights up afetr ive been


sounds a lot better start mate , wel done !~!!


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

managed half of the chicken and just done a hard gym session added a few things in just because it was quite busy tonight and didnt want to be stood around doing nothing so....

as follows -

Dips - 3 Sets to failure (11, 8, 6)

*Tricep Rope Pulldows- 10x25kg 10x30kg 10x40kg*

*
Incline Bench- 10xBar 10x10kg 10x15kg 7x20kg(fail)* (added in)

Squats - 10xBar 10x10kg 8x30kg 8x45kg 8x50kg 6x60kg(fail)

Flat Bench-10xBar 10x10kg 8x20kg 8x30kg 8x40kg(fail)

DeadLifts - 10x Bar 10x15kg 8x30kg 8x40kg 6x60kg

Then had a PWO shake (2 Scoops of Whey, 1banana, 50g Oats, 450ml SSmilk)

Tea im having 300 grams poatatoes half a tin of beans and 1 and half turkey breast , feeling alot more hungry today which is a good thing


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym junkie said:


> managed half of the chicken and just done a hard gym session added a few things in just because it was quite busy tonight and didnt want to be stood around doing nothing so....
> 
> as follows -
> 
> ...


sounds good mate, it wont take you long to get into the habit of getting that snap in ya pal... just make sure ya keep training hard or you will end up a right fat cnut lol !!!


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

does this sound like a good routine flinty ? im going down the rippetoe strengh training road .... ordering a tub of nutrisport 90+ in next few days as ive found out my weight gainer is full of sugar !


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mate get some liquid food in you for extra calories, either make your own bulk shake. ground oats, protein, p butter, evoo tec

or get a meal replacement shake, with loads of cals in

that is if you cant eat whole foods too much

also take your milk out of your post workout shake as it only slows protein down and post workout you want it quick quick quick


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

gym junkie said:


> does this sound like a good routine flinty ? im going down the rippetoe strengh training road .... ordering a tub of nutrisport 90+ in next few days as ive found out my weight gainer is full of sugar !


Mate your lean, get your weight gainer down you chap.

nutrisport contains 12g of carbs per serving which is massive for whey on the whole

dont fret

work your bollox off, eat like a fcking gorilla and grow


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Mate get some liquid food in you for extra calories, either make your own bulk shake. ground oats, protein, p butter, evoo tec
> 
> or get a meal replacement shake, with loads of cals in
> 
> ...


i usually do have 2-3 a day mate but the weight gainer i have atm is ****e just full of sugar so waiting on my nutrisport 90+ then ill be back on them so my PWO shake i should have with water ?? and ill start adding EVOO and PB to my shakes cheers mate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym junkie said:


> does this sound like a good routine flinty ? im going down the rippetoe strengh training road .... ordering a tub of nutrisport 90+ in next few days as ive found out my weight gainer is full of sugar !


as long as your progressing mate that routine looks very heavy for a session.. deadlifts , squats and bench all in same one ...

im not sure about rippetoes mate not really looked into it, but if you want to get big with all the food your eating i would do a 3 session per week push ,pull,legs routine and get that iron pumping..

that routine you have posted wont do you any favours for big lifts mate as your going to suffer doing them all in same session


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Mate your lean, get your weight gainer down you chap.
> 
> nutrisport contains 12g of carbs per serving which is massive for whey on the whole
> 
> ...


haha cheers mate ! i may aswell polish it off eh ! will be a waste other wise


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

will follow this, doing a similiar program myself (stronglifts 5x5) will try and help where i can 

oh and by the by.... dont call 5'11 short..... i'm 5'6!!!! 

:lol:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

gym junkie said:


> i usually do have 2-3 a day mate but the weight gainer i have atm is ****e just full of sugar so waiting on my nutrisport 90+ then ill be back on them so my PWO shake i should have with water ?? and ill start adding EVOO and PB to my shakes cheers mate


Again like i said, finish the weight gainer shake, then just be more careful on your choice in future but done watse it.

Get some powdered oats from myprotein, add 2 scoops whey, water or milk, evoo, p butter

Pwo shake always with water, you need that protein quicktime

If you want a slower release put evoo in, milk etc, fat slows the relaese down


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Your routine as flinty has said is more of a strength routine, if you want to build muscle train like a bb

if you want big numbers in your lifts train like a strongman


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Your routine as flinty has said is more of a strength routine, if you want to build muscle train like a bb
> 
> if you want big numbers in your lifts train like a strongman


could you recomend a type of routine for me then ? i understand kind of what flinty is saying about changing it around and doing push pulls and legs , but do i add more machine work which i hate lol ?


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

diet for today guys - breakfast - 4 egg omlette with bacon , half a tin of beans and two WM Toast followed by a shake (2 scoops whey, 1 banana, 50g oats,teaspoon EVOO, 450ml SS milk) , afternoon i had 2 big chicken sandwiches with 4 pieces of WM bread, and a pint of SS milk


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

With regards to the training, I say stick with Starting Strength.

You will get much bigger than doing all the assistance fluff.

Gaining Strength = Bigger Muscles


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym junkie said:


> could you recomend a type of routine for me then ? i understand kind of what flinty is saying about changing it around and doing push pulls and legs , but do i add more machine work which i hate lol ?


just do a balls to the wall push pull legs mate...

all big compound movements , no fannying around with isolated stuff at the minute, pack that beef on and then you can hone it down when you got good solid dense muscle on you !!!


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

isnt that what im doing on my routine though flinty or do you mean swap around the excercises to different days ?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym junkie said:


> isnt that what im doing on my routine though flinty or do you mean swap around the excercises to different days ?


your doing everything in the same routine though arent you ???


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Do this mate heavy !!!

Monday

Pull

DEADLIFTS 5x5

then rows 5x5

then Chins 3xFailure

then Curls 3x10-15

Wednesday

Push

Flat Bench 5x5

Overhead Press 5x5

Dips 3xFailure

Triceps Extensions 3x10-15

Friday

Legs

Squats 5x5

Leg Extensions 3x10

Leg Curls 4x6-10

Calve Raises 3x15


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

no i do 2 different days and work on a week basis 3 day split atm so (a,b,a then b,a, B) so

A- Squats

OH Press

BO Rows

Chins

B - Squats

Bench

Deadlifts

Dips

or do you sugesst just do a day doing squats , a day doing deadlifts etc ?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym junkie said:


> no i do 2 different days and work on a week basis 3 day split atm so (a,b,a then b,a, B) so
> 
> A- Squats
> 
> ...


i would do what i posted above mate IMO , but what you have down there if done correctly is a good strength programme


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

ahh i see ok mate i will try this starting friday ! cheers


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

What are boys doing up at 3.45 in the morning god only knows

you should both be asleep, growing,like me

shame on you:sleep:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> What are boys doing up at 3.45 in the morning god only knows
> 
> you should both be asleep, growing,like me
> 
> shame on you:sleep:


i think your pc time must be wrong mate lol.. it was this afternoon i posted that !!!!


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

just felt hungry so had 3 small bits of fillet steak and 1 more piece of bread , also been looking on here at some beef jerky recipe so put the other steaks into soak to cook tomorrow ... mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Do this mate heavy !!!
> 
> Monday
> 
> ...


just a quick questions regarding the routine flinty had posted up for me , with the squats 5x5 do i do 5x5 all on the heaviest weight i can ? or do i do the first 2sets on a low weight warm up and then last 3 sets getting heavier? sorry for being a pain guys


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

ok so think im building up my appetite woke up again this morning feeling starving so going to bash up another big breakfast and a shake , going to try new routine today 5x5 , also flexing my trusty pink t-shirt in honor of a late friend dale burns whos funeral it is today and a promise i made to his mam as i cant make the funeral , RIP Dale !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym junkie said:


> just a quick questions regarding the routine flinty had posted up for me , with the squats 5x5 do i do 5x5 all on the heaviest weight i can ? or do i do the first 2sets on a low weight warm up and then last 3 sets getting heavier? sorry for being a pain guys


do them all as intense as you can so you only just make the last 5 reps , log that weight and then beat it next week by more weight even if its 1 kg mate progress is progress.. but keep form good


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

cheers mate , might record myself doing squats today and post it up on here for you guys to check my form , i think its ok , nice straight back looking forward shoulders back , flew evenly at joints and drive up with the legs , had no back problems so far so i hope all is good


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym junkie said:


> cheers mate , might record myself doing squats today and post it up on here for you guys to check my form , i think its ok , nice straight back looking forward shoulders back , flew evenly at joints and drive up with the legs , had no back problems so far so i hope all is good


well it sounds good mate.. remember not to push the weight up but more try and force your feet through the ground... squat hard and heavy mate have a good session .. let us know how you get on ok !!!

i did legs yesterday and i nearly fell down the stairs today lol.. dam legs are in bits, and in a hour im riding my motorbike about 160 miles away for the weekend lol.. will be like john wayne getting back off it !!!

looking at where your from mate i might be in your area this weekend , were do you live ???


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

when you get back with results i may give you some mega reps lol get your green bar up and running woop woop


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Do this mate heavy !!!
> 
> Monday
> 
> ...


Ok so for breakfast i had the same again (loving these omlettes at the moment and they seem to be flying down so) and a shake had no bananas so wacked in a banana and custard low fat muller yoghurt , just finished at the gym trying the new routine flinty has suggested to me 5x5 push pull legs, and started on leg day as its a friday, felt alot better today doing these apart from my gym dosnt have a calve raise machine so not quite sure what to do in replace of these so just left my calves , weights are as follows (all maximum weights struggleing on last sets)

*WARM UP SETS*

SQUAT - *10x Bar 10x20kg* 5x5 55kg

LEG EX - *10x20kg* 3x10 50kg

LEG CURL - *10x20kg* 4x10 60kg

and least to say my legs are burning like A DUCK ! and i had to cycle home haha torture ! cheers flinty ! didnt get chance to film myself doing squats!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

The key also is variation.

Dont go doing 5x5 for ever dude

Make good and regular progress on your big 3 lifts and you wont go far wrong.

get a good base first mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

calves mate grab two db or a bb, put some 15kg plates down, sunny side up and do them that way.

or use a smiths machine

or a leg press,hack squat and just use your toes to push away

google or youtube it


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

had a nice big breakfast this morning 3 egg omlette again half a tin of beans 2 toast and 3 sausage , followed by a shake with 2 bananas and 40 gram of oats 500ml of milk , legs are burning today so rest for the legs over the weekend , been having pints of milk through the day aswell just as a few extra cals


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

cardio?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

gym junkie said:


> had a nice big breakfast this morning 3 egg omlette again half a tin of beans 2 toast and 3 sausage , followed by a shake with 2 bananas and 40 gram of oats 500ml of milk , legs are burning today so rest for the legs over the weekend , been having pints of milk through the day aswell just as a few extra cals


trouble with a big breakfast is, you have to make sure it doesnt kill your appetite for the next 4 hours. so that in 2-3 hours time, your ready to eat something else


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

paul81 said:


> trouble with a big breakfast is, you have to make sure it doesnt kill your appetite for the next 4 hours. so that in 2-3 hours time, your ready to eat something else


Its been proven that you dont really need to eat every 2-3 hours, since eating just 2-3 times a day has the same effect


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

paul81 said:


> trouble with a big breakfast is, you have to make sure it doesnt kill your appetite for the next 4 hours. so that in 2-3 hours time, your ready to eat something else


 just knocking up some chicken buttys now mate 



ash1981 said:


> cardio?


my job requires me to run my **** off from 7 in the morning till 2 so trying not to do cardio , im bulking


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Malibu said:


> Its been proven that you dont really need to eat every 2-3 hours, since eating just 2-3 times a day has the same effect


true enough, it just depends on the person themselves. as eating 3 meals a day when your aiming for around 3500 cals, result in fairly big meals. if you can stomach them, then fair play


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

ok so for breakfast today -

3 egg omlette half a tin of beans 2 toast

shake- 500ml SSmilk, 2 scoops of whey, 1banana, 40g oats

Dinner - Turkey Breast (1and half), Boiled potatoes (handful)

small work out - feeling energetic today and not done much ab work so going to do some sit ups and a few push ups

Tea- mince, pasta and a low fat bolognese sauce

Before Bed - Another Shake same as the morning


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

bloody hel you cant half smash your food down mate u really are eating big, hows the stomach looking after all this food!!!???

How much cardio are you doing if any?


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> bloody hel you cant half smash your food down mate u really are eating big, hows the stomach looking after all this food!!!???
> 
> How much cardio are you doing if any?


its took me a fair few days of forcing myself , well i say forceing ive just been setting myself times through the day and saying to myself right time to eat ! getting better though im not doing any cardio at the moment mate , my job requires me to run about from 7am till 2pm so thats my cardio ! plus i dont drive so anywhere ive got to go i go on my push bike so im always staying active


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

gym junkie said:


> its took me a fair few days of forcing myself , well i say forceing ive just been setting myself times through the day and saying to myself right time to eat ! getting better though im not doing any cardio at the moment mate , my job requires me to run about from 7am till 2pm so thats my cardio ! plus i dont drive so anywhere ive got to go i go on my push bike so im always staying active


All good mate keep it going!!!

Really like how everyone is motivated on the forum its really helping me towards my goals also..


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

gym junkie said:


> ok so for breakfast today -
> 
> 3 egg omlette half a tin of beans 2 toast
> 
> ...


Thats not alot of food at all


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Thats not alot of food at all


no but im not looking to be a fat **** mate ! thats enough cals for my weight and im making decent gains so


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym junkie said:


> no but im not looking to be a fat **** mate ! thats enough cals for my weight and im making decent gains so


just stay with it mate, what your eating is fine, just keep smashing weights and making gains, its all built over time not overnight... your doing well brother !!!


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> just stay with it mate, what your eating is fine, just keep smashing weights and making gains, its all built over time not overnight... your doing well brother !!!


cheers mate food seems to be flying down me and ive been feeling peckish in between meals aswell so going to boil up some eggs this week to take to work to snack on and maybe buy a chicken one night and take some bits to work the next day with me to snack on as while im at work im only going to be able to have like 3 tuna sarnys and a banana and maybe a shake as im always on the move when we're working hardly ever get a dinner break as its job and nock so we choose to work through it and get done earlier , but going to go to the gym straight after work , legs where hurting this weekend flinty think the extensions and curls did me in lol havnt done them in a while ! how was your motorbike ride ? john wayne legs ? lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym junkie said:


> cheers mate food seems to be flying down me and ive been feeling peckish in between meals aswell so going to boil up some eggs this week to take to work to snack on and maybe buy a chicken one night and take some bits to work the next day with me to snack on as while im at work im only going to be able to have like 3 tuna sarnys and a banana and maybe a shake as im always on the move when we're working hardly ever get a dinner break as its job and nock so we choose to work through it and get done earlier , but going to go to the gym straight after work , legs where hurting this weekend flinty think the extensions and curls did me in lol havnt done them in a while ! how was your motorbike ride ? john wayne legs ? lol


mate my legs are still in bits lol... fookin squats and leg extensions ouch!!!..

had a good weekend, pity its p1ssed it down all weekend though but still done over 300 miles on the beast ...

looking forward to gym next week. start my 12 weeks cycle so hardcore beefing up time for me for next few months woop woop !!!...

you will be fookin banging that size on mate if you keep eating like that and training like a demon ... looking forward to seeing your progress in next 3 months too mate...

Oh and just given you mega reps too pal lol.. got your green bar growing haha


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> mate my legs are still in bits lol... fookin squats and leg extensions ouch!!!..
> 
> had a good weekend, pity its p1ssed it down all weekend though but still done over 300 miles on the beast ...
> 
> ...


cheers mate i was wondering what all this green bar malarky was  ! really looking forward to doing a full week on the new routine , did you notice my posts about calf raises (my gym dosnt have a machine) any deas how to do them other wise ? a few guys said just use the smith machine and a few weights under your toes ? also started looking over cycles and stuff because im a complete noob at steroids and stuff , but dont plan on them until i am really rady for it and have got this diet and training sorted first ! as i dont want to end up looking absolutey ridiculous and out of proportion my most 1 time steroid heads !


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

ok so went to the gym straight after work today , didnt manage breakfast ias i woke up late which ****ed me reet off ! so had a shake instead with 2 bananas and twice as many oats, took 6 boiled eggs and 4 tuna sarnys to work and had all of them , gym routine as follows -

deadlifts - 10xbar , 10x30kg, 5x5 75kg last set was a struggle but kept form , grip felt good to felt i could of maybe gone another 10 kg up ,

BO Rows - 10x35kg 5x5 40kg

Chin-ups - 4 sets to fail (4,4,4,5?) lol random extra one on my last set ?

EZ bar Curls - 5x5 17.50

DB Curls (each hand) - 3 x to fail (12.5kg each hand) all sets to fail (10,10,8)

and im gooosed !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gym junkie said:


> ok so went to the gym straight after work today , didnt manage breakfast ias i woke up late which ****ed me reet off ! so had a shake instead with 2 bananas and twice as many oats, took 6 boiled eggs and 4 tuna sarnys to work and had all of them , gym routine as follows -
> 
> deadlifts - 10xbar , 10x30kg, 5x5 75kg last set was a struggle but kept form , grip felt good to felt i could of maybe gone another 10 kg up ,
> 
> ...


well done mate looks like a great session... keep going brother !!!


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

so had 3 scambled eggs and 2 bits of toast and a shake this morning first time ive had peanut butter in my shakes and love it ! just whipping up some chicken butys for dinner with the left over chicken i bought last night  and plan on steak and potatoes followed by another shake for my tea


----------

